# Problem with Sending Email ?



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi, all fellows, 

Please help/guide me how can I fix this problem.
I am using win xp, Outlook Express v6.
Receiving all emails working perfect. But,
When I try to send an email this message appear,

The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'test', Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'smtp.ptcl.net.pk', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79

&

The server responded with an error. Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'mail.ptcl.net.pk', Protocol: POP3, Server Response: '-ERR This site is not enabled on the server.', Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 0x800CCC90, Error Number: 0x800CCC90



Plz guide me briefly/step by step how can I fix it.?
I be really thankful.
Regards With regards.


----------



## parman (Mar 9, 2007)

Go to Start-Help and Support Center and click on fixing E-Mail problems.


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

parman , 

will u please explain, should i go in this forum ,or 
help from where

regards


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi khanjee,

The problem is most likely an account setting.
You may have to contact your ISP for the correct settings. They should be available on their web site.

In OE, click Tools>Accounts>Mail tab>Properties button.
On the Advanced tab of Properties, check that the Outgoing Port number is correct. It's usually 25, but your ISP may be different.

On the Server tab of Properties, check that the server information is correct for your ISP.
The incoming is likely OK as you're receiving mail. The outgoing should be the same except it says outgoing. For example, mine are incoming.verizon.net and outgoing.verizon.net respectively.
You might have to place a check in the box by "My server requires authentication".
Be sure to click OK after you have made any changes.

When you're done, send yourself a test message to see if it works. 
Let me know if that helps.

T.


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

throoper
First of all , many thanks for reply , really appreciated.
as u said, i did exectly as it.
now i got this message. (using Local area network connection)


The message could not be sent because the server rejected the sender's e-mail address. The sender's e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'test', Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'mail.ptcl.net.pk', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '554 Your host 202.125.156.122 was found in the DNS Blacklist at sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 554, Error Number: 0x800CCC78


plz comment.
desperately waiting.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Your host 202.125.156.122 was found in the DNS Blacklist at sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org"

Time to visit spamhaus: http://www.spamhaus.org/


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

TerryNet
I visited the site, and remove the ip . and they said, wait ?
Terry what is your opinion , should i format my windows , and start work with new installation ?
am i right, could this solve the problem.

Because since last 3 days i am visiting the site http://www.spamhaus.org/ and same message appear.
(CBL Removal Request
You are requesting the removal of the following IP address:
202.125.156.122 (detected at 2008-03-26 14:00 GMT +/- 30 minutes)
from the CBL.
NEW! We have extensively revised this web page to help you make your delisting permanent.)

i dont know what i should do ?

plz guide.
with regards 
waiting.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know anything more about spamhaus or the sites that use their information. I was just pointing out that you need to start there. Usually lists like that are blocks of IP addresses, not just one specific one. Another IP in the block may be still sending spam. You may have to work with your ISP to get this resolved. They have better opportunity to find out why you are on the list and to get you off.


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

terry, thanks for advice. 
(Some ones comments will be appericated.)
with regards


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

Please tell me one thing more, 
202.125.156.122, my ip is infected of whole isp infected.
i am working in a office and using DSL Line.
mean Only my ip is infected or my whole office pc infected.

regards


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know.

I don't know whether that public IP is just yours, or if your entire office uses it (with a router). If your office has multiple public IP addresses I do not know what they are.

I don't know whether spamhaus has flagged just that IP, or a whole block (e.g., maybe 202.125.156.x).


----------



## Jahangir_ptcl (Apr 27, 2008)

Assalam o Alaikum

Hmm interesting problem but not so as much we can solve

actually the smtp server u wrote is wrong 
it is smtp.ptcl.com.pk .. not the smtp.ptcl.net.pk

here are some things to be perceive

chk ur incoming mail server must be on POP3

*mail.ptcl.net.pk* ( for ptcl mail server )

and outgoing mail SMTP server

which is *smtp.ptcl.com.pk*

Account name and password must be ur ptcl ID and password .

remove check SPA if it is checked..

go to Tools>Accounts>Mail>select the account and properties > Advance tab

and chk outgoing mail SMTP port 25
and incoming 110

dnt put the chk on SSL secure

Thtt's all

Best Regards Jam


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

jahangir ptcl, 
now getting this message, after modifying smtp server ?


The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'test', Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'smtp.ptcl.com.pk', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79



now any idea, suggestion ?
waiting 
regards


----------



## Jahangir_ptcl (Apr 27, 2008)

hmmm

Sir! hopefully you've chked all the setting which i've told u

but any way

This error accure due to the SMTP server requires authentication.

Chk ur Outlook settings making sure tht your SMTP username, password, and server are correct.

Click Accounts>Tools>email account>Properties>Servers> *put Check on My server requires authentication box*

>>>>>>> now Try to send a new e-mail <<<<<<<<<<<<

and one more issue can be tht the server does not recognize the senders email address.

Chk it by Click

Accounts>Tools>email account>Properties>General> Make sure the address in the "E-mail address" field is created in your account's control panel

and then try to send a new msg

and also tell me is it working fine with other emal address or are u getting the same prob with all senders ???

like try to send on ur hotmail

otherwise creat a new like as i told u in my previous post

Best regards


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

now getting this one, almost same , 

The message could not be sent because one of the recipients was rejected by the server. The rejected e-mail address was '[email protected]'. Subject 'test', Account: '[email protected]', Server: 'smtp.ptcl.com.pk', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)', Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 553, Error Number: 0x800CCC79

could u guess ?
what is the problem, 
i am getting/receiving email, properly
problem, is in only for sending messages ?

where is problem, in isp server, any idea ?

with regards
waiting.


----------

